# New Car



## BAR 26 (Apr 13, 2005)

I was wondering what ANYONE would reccomend getting in an On-Road Nitro Touring car????? I see That HPI has the 18SS out does anyoe have that??? how does it work??????? Is there a better car ( keeping in mind that this would be for parking lot racing ) I NEED ANY help that you could give me!!!!!!

Thanks in advance :wave: 
BAR 26


----------



## jbm38 (Jun 1, 2002)

Go with whatever model your LHS carries the most parts for. Most shops I've been to that would be the NTC3 from Associated.


----------



## mcsquish (Jan 31, 2003)

I agree with getting whatever your hobby store carries. For the past two years I ran a Mugen and it was mostly bullet proof. I switched to a Kyosho, but I have only ran it once.


----------

